

The Economics of (Killing) Mass-BitTorrent Lawsuits - noveltysystems
http://torrentfreak.com/the-economics-of-killing-mass-bittorrent-lawsuits-110918/
While mass settlement lawsuits filed against alleged BitTorrent users have the potential to bring in millions in revenue, recent rulings in US District courts are going to severely cut into potential profits. Has the tide turned? It looks like a distinct possibility.
======
noveltysystems
Any internet lawyers out there? What do you think?

